# Army Painting Challenge - Entries January 2014



## humakt

Here is the first of a batch of catch up entry threads. This only includes pictures of peoples first entries for the month.

emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









Mossy Toes 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok 









LokiDeathClaw 









ChaosRedCorsairLord


----------

